# Guy shoots moose after charging him.



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/02/26/when-a-1000-pound-moose-rams-you-in-the-middle-of-the-forest-and-wont-go-away/

So I would like to hear some opinions here, I've been discussing it on a firearm forum and they seem to be in strong defense of his actions. I on the other hand have some serious issues with how this went down and to be honest hope the guy does some time over what he did. That might be a bit extreme, but for whatever reason it really struck a nerve. So what say the fine members of predator talk?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here they would go to jail and have their equipement seized as part of the punishment. I hope it happens to them. Moose are more stressed this time of year as it is without the help of people like this.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless the guy and his son needed to get by for an emergency they did the wrong thing. They actually exacerbated the situation.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So So sad, hang them out to dry, they make all kinds of excuses - lucky if it weighed 500 lbs, wasn't a bull, heart condition, must have been in a bad part of town having to pack heat, they just wanted to shoot something. You're on a frigging snowmobile - avoid the situation. Hang Em.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so he moose was on a "well worn trail"

big deal go around him

they need to throw the book at them for killing that moose

they could have avoided the situation

if i shot every animal that was in my path in the woods

well lets just say i wouldnt find the need then to go out during hunting season


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok good deal I'm not out of my mind. The argument that keeps popping up is "a human life is infinitely more valuable than the moose's" I'm not arguing which life is more valuable my point is there was never any need to be a situation. Then just leave the thing sitting there still alive as you drive by. :naughty:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed, the guy needs to go to jail for a long time. There was no reason to shoot the moose. Go around it.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

No need to shoot this moose. He stopped when he first saw the moose, then approached closer. You can see another trail going off to the left which he could have easily taken or just wait the moose out.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

He should have kept it off youtube. I hate when people make the bad decision to post video's, that can be more to the offensive side, for anti's to watch and use. That, and the fact that he raced past and left the animal still alive and didn't finish what he started, is the only thing I see wrong. Problem is, moose can be very aggressive. He tried to bluff it away, but it didn't work. I don't see where he had a choice but to protect himself. He could have turned off on the other track, had he seen the moose just a second or two sooner, but he felt he could scare the moose off. Then it was too late. If an animal attacks me, I'm going to kill it, but you aren't going to see a video.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

I do not believe he needs to go to jail, nor be arrested or loose any firearm privileges. None of us were there. None of us were feeling the possible fear he was feeling. Do I believe he made some bad choices, yeah I do. Maybe taking another route or backing out completely. I have been in this situation in Colorado while elk hunting. Only I was on foot and I was face to face with a moose cow and calf. I was able to back out of the situation......but be rest assured....had that cow charged me....she would have taken a dirt nap.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

short said:


> I do not believe he needs to go to jail, nor be arrested or loose any firearm privileges. None of us were there. None of us were feeling the possible fear he was feeling. Do I believe he made some bad choices, yeah I do. Maybe taking another route or backing out completely. I have been in this situation in Colorado while elk hunting. Only I was on foot and I was face to face with a moose cow and calf. I was able to back out of the situation......but be rest assured....had that cow charged me....she would have taken a dirt nap.


While I understand what you're saying, but if I'm afraid I'm not going to keep driving at what I'm afraid of. Much like you did I would have backed out of the situation not pushed into it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He has time to film it than he has time to get out of the situation


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

My guess is the film was already rolling on a helmet camera. A lot of people like to document their rides.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

He did not shoot it till it had backed off and was standing in the same place it was before, maybe he needed to take the hint and leave a big animal alone especially after it just gave you what for once already. There was no need to shoot it at the time he shot it. He chose to dance he should pay the piper now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> He has time to film it than he has time to get out of the situation


That about sums it up......... Jail !


----------

